# My Second Hang Hybrid to Bloom!!!



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

This is a first time blooming of Paphiopedilum Wössner China Moon.
I bought two medium sized seedlings from Cloud's Orchids about 3 years ago. Both plants have been a good grower, and this one came into low spike finally last summer, so it's been developing for a very long time!
It was also growing two pubs at the same time, so really good grower.

This one has broad leaves like hang, but the other seedling looks more like armeniacum with much narrower leaves. It might bloom soon it looks like.

I love yellow, so I am very much looking forward to the open bloom on this guy! :drool:

A bit on the culture, I have not repotted and they both are still in the same pot, old mix in that 2.5 plastic pot with their mix, mostly douglas fir bark, charcoal, perlite and sand among other things. I have been growing them by the south facing window with sheer curtain drawn.
Water when the pot dries up, about every 4 days or so. 

I wish I had bought more at the time, but I was able to acquire a bunch more from different sources since. 
These plants have attractive leaves and grow very well!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 14, 2017)

I am addicted to the excitement of these moments. It's just like when we were kids at Christmas time. I hope your flowers turn out to be real winners. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

I know, right?
I just love the sight of budding plants. 
All the time and efforts that have been put in seem to be paid off. 
Then, the anticipation...

How is yours doing??


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 16, 2017)

Show the whole plant please


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2017)

Update?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 16, 2017)

It is slowly opening up and still maintaining this full round shape, which is very exciting! 

I will post once it is fully open with the entire plant and all.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

It still has a slightly green tone, but turning gold fast. 
The flower is still opening up, I think.
I'm in love with this flower! :smitten:






I found a tea cup to stabilize the plant. The pot is only 2.5 in and with this big flower on, I don't want to risk any accidental tipping over.
It is about 12in tall from the base of the plant to the top of the flower.






Close up of the plant. It has been growing two new shoots since last summer. Slow but steady grower. I love the leaves also.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2017)

its lovely


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 19, 2017)

The flower is large and has good color, but the healthy new growth is what catches my eye. Whenever I see something like this, I know the long term prospects are very good. These are the plants I like to keep.

BTW, I have one of these that has a really nice bloom, but I almost killed it. It has taken two years to recover, but I believe it will bloom next year. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

I remember seeing yours, if that's the same one you're talking about here, that is. It is indeed nice! good to hear it is coming back.
What happened? rot?

While I also do enjoy seeing such vigor, I had a very unpleasant surprise on such seemingly vigorous plant.
One good example was my Golddollar. It had one growth in bloom with three pubs, but as soon as the flower just fully opened up, it got hit by rot at the base killing the entire thing over night! 
It was such a small and pretty plant with pretty good flower too. Oh, well...

Overall, my experience with armeniacum has been bad. slow and slow and rot or no growth. Did I mention slow? lol
But its primary and near primary hybrids have been the best with one exception, Fumi's Delight and worse yet (by huge margin) is Barbara Larkin.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

It is fragrant today! sweet scent like Shunfa Golden. Yay!!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 20, 2017)

That's a really lovely flower HP! I'm looking forward to seeing it fully mature. Outstanding colour!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

How's yours Wendy? Or did you give it to John?

I only see one example photo online of this hybrid with multiple flowers. 
I would love that!!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't have this hybrid. I did, but it found a new home when we moved. 'Thinking I might try to find a new one.


----------

